# Ohhh baby Carnivore. <3



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Zailey is officially a raw fed dog, as she should be, dangit!
And boy did she know EXACTLY what to do with raw chicken. She recognized it as food immediately. 
I got rid of my kitchen table. (well, ok, it's standing up against the wall in the guest bedroom) to make room to bring a freezer back in, and to give me somewhere to feed the girls. It's tight, but we'll make do. Who needs a kitchen table, anyway? :-D









Is this the "chickie" Annie keeps telling me about?!"










"Thif if fo delifous nom nom nom"










WOOOOOT!









"I are happy carnivore!"


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie was quite glad to take her dinner tonight, too. 









This is what a satisfied dane puppy looks like!!









<3


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Who needs a kitchen table, anyway? :-D


I moved mine into the garage long ago and haven't looked back since. XDD



CorgiPaws said:


> "I are happy carnivore!"


Brilliant...just brilliant. That picture says a thousand words and more!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Brilliant...just brilliant. That picture says a thousand words and more!!!


What... "damn that flash is bright! wonder if I squint like this... "


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> What... "damn that flash is bright! wonder if I squint like this... "


lol. Well, I was referring more to the fact that her lips have this giant smile curled up over them.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> lol. Well, I was referring more to the fact that her lips have this giant smile curled up over them.


:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

So cute.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!! Zailey looks to be a pro at this raw thing already, although puppies usually are. Can't wait to see her in a day and a half!!! Woot :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics Linsey! The girls look thrilled!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome pics.! Your girls are just B. E. A. UTIFUL! :biggrin:
I love the pic. of them sleeping together...so sweet!


----------

